# How To Make Dinette Into A Bed In Sydney 310Bhs?



## alabamahappycamper

Our first over night trip was this weekend. We struggled with getting the king sized dinette made into a bed. Seems no matter how we laid down the cushions it wasn't right. Anyone have instruction on this? I guess I needed the cushions to be numbered and a diagram to follow









Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## Up State NY Camper

alabamahappycamper said:


> Our first over night trip was this weekend. We struggled with getting the king sized dinette made into a bed. Seems no matter how we laid down the cushions it wasn't right. Anyone have instruction on this? I guess I needed the cushions to be numbered and a diagram to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Jennifer


Don't quote me as I do not have mine yet. But I think that if your trying to get all of the cushions liked up perfectly, you'll drive yourself nuts. Some cushions are a little longer than others thus they stick out a couple of inches. I thought I saw them in a pick or a video or something, and they did not line up evenly. If I am wrong, I'm sure someone else will speak up.


----------



## Lmbevard

Up State NY Camper said:


> Don't quote me as I do not have mine yet. But I think that if your trying to get all of the cushions liked up perfectly, you'll drive yourself nuts. Some cushions are a little longer than others thus they stick out a couple of inches. I thought I saw them in a pick or a video or something, and they did not line up evenly. If I am wrong, I'm sure someone else will speak up.


I don't have that model but I tried to find something for you. We had something simular in our pop-up. Some of the cushions goes longwise while others goes crosswise. Think of it as a big jigsaw puzzle. They do fill one way, just have to discover how. Have fun.


----------



## TexanThompsons

We've used that confounded thing several times and no luck. so, what we do is since we have 2 extra bunks for now that we're not using, we've put them on there instead of the cushions. Seems to work OK for my bro.


----------



## ZHB

I have a 300BH and have the same problem - they don't line up just exactly right, especially since the cushions on the side have a slight curve. They get close though - enough so that with a nice blanket on top, the kids are fine with it. I've slept on it myself and I'm a big guy, but then I'm a heavy sleeper too.....


----------



## Jay r

we have the 312bh with the same set up.

I actually had the salesman show me how the pillows lined up and he couldn't even figure it out. we got close and he told me outright, that its more of a last resort for sleeping...

good luck..


----------



## Lmbevard

I looked at a 268RL tonight while getting my Fridge recall taken care of and played around with the dinette's cushions. First of all, you don't use the corner cushions, put them under the bed. It looked like all you used was the side seat cushions, laying them side by side to fill the front one top of the table. I didn't make it into a full bed, but it looked like the same thing I had in my pop-up. If you put the table down, slide the center big cushion forward and then stuff the two side cushions where it was, getting rid of all the cushions in back (the 2 corners and the long back cushion, you should have a usable bed. We did use the back cushion as a pillow even though it was shracky. Hope this helps.

I've tried to attach a picture showing how it goes (hopefully)


----------



## TexanThompsons

Lmbevard said:


> I looked at a 268RL tonight while getting my Fridge recall taken care of and played around with the dinette's cushions. First of all, you don't use the corner cushions, put them under the bed. It looked like all you used was the side seat cushions, laying them side by side to fill the front one top of the table. I didn't make it into a full bed, but it looked like the same thing I had in my pop-up. If you put the table down, slide the center big cushion forward and then stuff the two side cushions where it was, getting rid of all the cushions in back (the 2 corners and the long back cushion, you should have a usable bed. We did use the back cushion as a pillow even though it was shracky. Hope this helps.
> 
> I've tried to attach a picture showing how it goes (hopefully)
> View attachment 703


Thanks for the update! When I got mine serviced last month I found myself in another OB there in the showroom trying to figure it out as well (as my oldest 2 ransacked the trailer). I'll give that a shot next time we take it out.


----------

